

Summer - The HTML5 Library for Java - Garbage
http://www.asual.com/summer/

======
netghost
What actually makes it an HTML5 Library vs just another framework? I saw there
are some libraries included for websockets, anything else?

~~~
asual
The template language uses and promotes the new HTML5 doctype and semantic
tags. It also makes a heavy use of the data-* attributes which allow features
previously available only in declarative XML formats. WebSockets are optional
but there is support available out of the box. And this is just the
beginning...

------
Tichy
Are there docs?

~~~
Garbage
As of now, there aren't (m)any docs. They have provided a quickstart guide on
the site though.

